# Hymns & Psalms



## MRC (Mar 18, 2010)

I do not come from a litergical church background and therefore do not have experience singing Hymns and/or Psalms in church. The result is that I do not know any, nor do I know how to learn them. I would like to start including some singing with my family every day as part of our family worship. In a perfect world I would have close proximity to a PCA, OPC or URCNA church and would use whatever hymnal or psalter we use at church with my family, while I learn the music at church. However, as I do not go to one of these churches I need to learn them at home. Can anyone point me in the direction of
a) which hymnal/psalter would you recommend;
b) how might I hear the music with melodies online so I can learn them;
c) how do you incorporate singing into your family worship.


----------



## Idelette (Mar 18, 2010)

I didn't come from a liturgical church background either, so I understand having to learn on your own! I'm sure that many people will give you hymnal suggestions and where to find the melodies, so I'll share with you my favorite Psalter and some tunes. I'm partial to the 1650 Scottish Psalter (although I do enjoy other Psalters as well). You can find them at a reasonable cost here: http://www.tbs-sales.org/

Here are some free tunes that you can listen to online : http://www.psalm-singing.org/recordings/
And there are many wonderful albums of the Psalms that you can buy here: Crown and Covenant Publications- Psalms, Psalters, and Psalm-Singing.


----------



## Andres (Mar 18, 2010)

My church uses the Trinity Hymnal (and I think several other reformed churches do too). The OPC website has the hymnal online and you can even hear some of the hymns played. 

Trinity Hymnal - OPC


----------



## jambo (Mar 18, 2010)

'Christian Hymns' by the Evangelical Movement of Wales I have found to be my favourite hymnbook.

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 PM ----------

'The Complete Book of Psalms for Singing' by an Austrailan publisher is a good one for Psalm singing


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 18, 2010)

The Trinity Hymnal is the standard for most PCA and OPC churches, though there are others available. If you are interested in more contemporary settings of hymns you can look at RUF online hymn (igrace) or reformedpraise.org. Both these sites have music, lyrics and sample recordings.


----------



## ooguyx (Mar 18, 2010)

Interestingly enough, I was loggin on to post a Q about where I can find music for the Red Trinity hymnal. Anyone know? I know that the OPC site has the blue hymnal music and there is a lot of overlap, but I would like to have something for the red.


----------



## Mrs. Bailey (Mar 19, 2010)

*Trinity Red and Indelible Grace*

Great Commission Publications is the distributor of the Trinity Red. Their website is Great Commission : Christian Education, Christian Books, Christian Music, Christian Teaching Curriculum , but I think they also have a storefront on Amazon.com. We bought an accompianist edition from them a couple of years ago for our pianohero daughter.

Some of the hymns overlap with the Trinity Blue, which does have midi-type musical tunes on the OPC main website. Somewhere there is an equivilent site for the Red, but I'm not finding it right now. I'll chime back in if I can find it.

I, too, have enjoyed the RUF hyms and Indelible Grace albums, where they have set the good old hymn words to sometimes new tunes.

 Make a joyful noise!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 19, 2010)

Let me show you my favorite two albums which have been combined into one in the latest years. 

This is probably my most favorite hymns album with the most tunes that are favorable to the Psalter also. 

Amazon.com: Hymns Triumphant 1 & 2: Lee Holdridge, John Alldis, Malcolm Hicks, London Philharmonic Choir, London's National Philharmonic Orchestra: Music

I knew some of the tunes for the Psalter I used for years because of this album. 

If you want to download some Psalms from the psalter you can find some old threads on the Puritanboard also.


----------



## RTaron (Apr 10, 2010)

Well, you should want to be singing the best English translation. That would be the 1650 Scottish Psalter. 
Every psalm is rendered to common meter and some have alternate short meter or long meter renderings. 

Like Yvonne said, you can get a copy really inexpensively. a nice hard copy in large print for just 10 bucks. Or if you want you could just print it off for free from an on line source. 
To get tune suggestions, you can go on line. and find some help. 

Have fun!


----------



## LeeJUk (Apr 10, 2010)

If your a King James bible user some of those come with the Scottish psalter in the back of them. I have one but I don't use it much though...went esv.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi Mike,
Welcome to the PB. First, may I say that I hope that the Lord blesses you with a congregation where the Gospel is preached and the biblical teaching of the "solas" celebrated. There is a great need in our nation for churches and church plants. Many Americans would be surprised to know how spiritually bereft Canada is.

As for hymns, we have taken an eclectic approach. As a Canadian church, we have used the 1901 Baptist hymnal which you can often find in second hand shops (it's burgandy red). It has some very good hymns in it. But it doesn't have many good Reformed hymns in it. For that we either supplement with sheet music or use the "Christian Hymns" hymnbook that Stuart mentioned. However, the version we were using has gone out of print (and costs way too much to get over here) so we will likely be purchasing the Trinity Hymnal (red) in the near future. You can order it through Sola-Scriptura.ca for Canadian shipping. The website is hopeless to navigate but they do stock the Trinity Hymnal. Just email them and they'll ship it out to you. It's less than $20 and it contains the music as well as the words.

Every blessing,
Pastor Chris.


----------

